# Cox SDV Markets & Channel Listings



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

*Cox no longer notes which channels are distributed using Switched Digital Video (SDV) in any market*

Channels typically using SDV are those in the following Tiers, and mostly the SD channels, but some HDs also.

Bonus Pak
Faith & Values Pak
Variety Pak
Movie Pak
Sports & Info Pak
Latino Pak
Premium Channels
The following Cox markets currently note which channels are distributed using Switched Digital Video (SDV) *in the PDF file* of the channel line-up.
CableCARD users in these markets will need a Tuning Adapter in addition to a CableCARD to access Advanced TV (Digital Cable) using a Retail CableCARD Device.

Arizona (Cisco market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/arizona/tv/channel-lineup.cox
* Requires a two-way capable device and CableCARD rental or a digital receiver to view these channels.
(Note: The most recent Cox Arizona PDF Channel Line-up dated Sept 30th 2012, has removed the (*) Asterisk noting SDV Channels, hoping it will return, not holding my breath.)

Arkansas (Motorola market): http://www.cox.com/gocox/digitalcable/lineup.asp
^ Digital Channel available with a digital receiver or CableCARD with a Tuning Adapter.
Cox no longer notes which channels are distributed using Switched Digital Video (SDV)

Kansas (Motorola market): http://www.cox.com/gocox/digitalcable/lineup.asp
^ Digital Channel available with a digital receiver or CableCARD with a Tuning Adapter.
Cox no longer notes which channels are distributed using Switched Digital Video (SDV)

Louisiana - Greater Louisiana (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/greaterlouisiana/tv/channel-lineup.cox
+ Requires a digital receiver rental or a two-way capable device and CableCARD rental to view these channels.
Cox no longer notes which channels are distributed using Switched Digital Video (SDV)

Louisiana - New Orleans (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/neworleans/tv/channel-lineup.cox
+ Requires a digital receiver rental or a two-way capable device and CableCARD rental to view these channels.
Cox no longer notes which channels are distributed using Switched Digital Video (SDV)

----------------------------------------------------------------
*SDV markets not currently noting specific channels in their line-ups
*
California - Orange County (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/orangecounty/tv/channel-lineup.cox

California - Rancho Palos Verdes (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/palosverdes/tv/channel-lineup.cox

*California - San Diego* (Cisco market): (*05/02/12 - Unofficial SDV listings from a Cox source*)

California - Santa Barbara (Cisco market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/santabarbara/tv/channel-lineup.cox

Florida - Gulf Coast (Cisco market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/gulfcoast/tv/channel-lineup.cox

Georgia - Middle Georgia Area (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/middlegeorgia/tv/channel-lineup.cox

Nebraska - Omaha (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/omaha/tv/channel-lineup.cox

New England - Connecticut/Mass (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/connecticut/tv/channel-lineup.cox

New England - Rhode Island (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/rhodeisland/tv/channel-lineup.cox

Ohio - Cleveland (Cisco market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/cleveland/tv/channel-lineup.cox

Virginia - Hampton Roads (Motorola market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/hamptonroads/tv/channel-lineup.cox

Virginia - Northern VA (Cisco market): http://ww2.cox.com/residential/northernvirginia/tv/channel-lineup.cox
----------------------------------------------------------------
This is a work in progress, Please contribute if you have additional or updated information.


----------

